# What happened to the Dead On Ti7?



## boehsconst2 (Dec 15, 2009)

I was hoping to buy a dead on ti7 hammer but can't find one available anymore. also which titanium hammer is best for framing if no one knows where to get one?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I read online that they had a batch where the handles broke off.

It wasn't a real titanium hammer, it had a couple pieces of titanium on it, a few chunks of carbon fiber and a steel head.

Besides, DeadOn stuff is kinda lame. The annihilator is completely usless POS, heavy as hell and the vibration is intense. The small cat's paw has such fat claws the it is very difficult to grip a nail of any size. The blade wrench is however, kinda handy. 

I have a Stiletto, I'm guessing it is the most popular titanium hammer; although if you hit hard and like to pull nails the hickory handle hammers are delicate.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> It wasn't a real titanium hammer, it had a couple pieces of titanium on it, a few chunks of carbon fiber and a steel head.


yep. Originally, they came out with a titanium hammer that had a welded on steel face and a wood handle. Then they dropped that in favor of the ti-7, which has a steel head,t carbon fiber handle, and superficial titanium trim. All for $350. No thanks. For that money I'll buy a ti-bone and still have $100 left over.



Inner10 said:


> Besides, DeadOn stuff is kinda lame. The annihilator is completely usless POS, heavy as hell and the vibration is intense. The small cat's paw has such fat claws the it is very difficult to grip a nail of any size. The blade wrench is however, kinda handy.


I have two of the cats paws, the bigger one works pretty good, the small one sucked until I modified it with the grinder. The saw wrench rocks, but the simpler and the bottle opener are worse than useless- they get in the way and the simpler seems to be more useful as a nail punch than It's intended purpose. On my smaller bar, when I had the grinder out to modify the claws, I cut off both the simpler and bottle opener.




Inner10 said:


> I have a Stiletto, I'm guessing it is the most popular titanium hammer; although if you hit hard and like to pull nails the hickory handle hammers are delicate.


the socket on stiletto wood handle hammers are really small and the handles are pretty delicate. if you are willing to spend ti-7 money on a 
hammer, just get a ti-bone.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Dead on stuff is pretty lame.

However, you have to admit that the "Death Stick" looked and sounded mean.


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

I have not tried these myself, but how about Dalluge hammers? They are made in the USA and appear to be part of Vaughan Mfg. $90-$115 on amazon


----------



## curtis fulton (Jan 29, 2010)

yeah i tried dead on stuff didnt like it much , that why i stick with stilletoo , i have a hickory handle one i really like it


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I have this..........And like it a lot! (To Hell with Ti)











http://www.torcarr.com/images/DOS22Mw.jpg


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Quiglag said:


> I have not tried these myself, but how about Dalluge hammers? They are made in the USA and appear to be part of Vaughan Mfg. $90-$115 on amazon


If I was looking to buy an all titanium (no steel face) wood handled hammer, that's what I would get. They swing about the same as the stilettos, but the handle is stronger.


----------



## Nikolaos (Oct 3, 2021)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I have this..........And like it a lot! (To Hell with Ti)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what hammer did you post?
The link is dead.

thanks


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I believe that Malco is dead also.


Andy.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

I buy my hammer by feel now. every few years i change to a new 'Favorite hammer' .I swung a framing axe for a bit . blade coming back at me was freaky so went to a calif framer . I thought that was the king for balance . my last favorite was a small stilleto . My favorite now is this very affordable dewalt hammer .This hammer just loves to swing , smoothest hammer i have ever used .
Maybe a 'Martin' next . I make it a point to pick up hammers as I see them in supply houses and check for how they are balanced in my hand .


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

All the cool kids are running Martinez hammers now. 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

Ahhh Martinez not martin thanks for that, yeah I need one of those .Just for the Cool Factor . might be on my bucket list to get one.


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

Picked up the Dalluge titanium framing hammer a couple of years ago. Douglas pattern head, 16 oz. wood with baseball bat tape on the handle. Was cheap on Amazon at $90 in comparison with others and was wanting to try titanium. If I was framing every day I’d go for the Martinez or TB3. Just love the balance and how well the nails move with little effort with the titanium. It’s one of those tools that I would replace immediately if it ever walked. 
I don’t use it for demo or foundation forms, strictly for nailing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

O use a Stilletto titanium framer. Love it. The best part is the long handle so I can reach just a bit more.

Needs a new handle. Have one, but I just dip the head in a bucket of water and it swells up tight. Eventually I'll swap it out.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

I have this one, far and away the best hammer I ever owned.








7180 Dalluge DDT16 Hammer


Dalluge DDT16 07180 Hammer. The lightweight DDT titanium hammer features a patented deep "V" head design which provides faster, greater power at the point of impact with less arm fatigue.



www.vaughanmfg.com


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Try submerging in antifreeze. That should be a longer term solution.


VinylHanger said:


> O use a Stilletto titanium framer. Love it. The best part is the long handle so I can reach just a bit more.
> 
> Needs a new handle. Have one, but I just dip the head in a bucket of water and it swells up tight. Eventually I'll swap it out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikolaos (Oct 3, 2021)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I have this..........And like it a lot! (To Hell with Ti)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what hammer did you post?
The link is dead. Thanks


----------



## Nikolaos (Oct 3, 2021)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I believe that Malco is dead also.
> 
> 
> Andy.


Oh boy! Bummer that


----------



## Nikolaos (Oct 3, 2021)

JFM constr said:


> I buy my hammer by feel now. every few years i change to a new 'Favorite hammer' .I swung a framing axe for a bit . blade coming back at me was freaky so went to a calif framer . I thought that was the king for balance . my last favorite was a small stilleto . My favorite now is this very affordable dewalt hammer .This hammer just loves to swing , smoothest hammer i have ever used .
> Maybe a 'Martin' next . I make it a point to pick up hammers as I see them in supply houses and check for how they are balanced in my hand .


which dewalt is that?


----------

